# LaCrosse Ws3600



## guilbor (20 Jan 2008 às 16:10)

Adquiri uma estação LaCrosse WS3600.
No princípio, as previsões estavam correctas. Passados uns dias, começou a errar, como agora, que está a dar chuva há vários dias, embora esteja Sol.
Já a desliguei e liguei várias vezes, sem sucesso.
Como posso resolver este problema?


----------



## Minho (20 Jan 2008 às 19:28)

guilbor disse:


> Adquiri uma estação LaCrosse WS3600.
> No princípio, as previsões estavam correctas. Passados uns dias, começou a errar, como agora, que está a dar chuva há vários dias, embora esteja Sol.
> Já a desliguei e liguei várias vezes, sem sucesso.
> Como posso resolver este problema?



Sejas bem-vindo guilbor 

A tua estação, como todas as outras, baseiam-se na pressão atmosférica e a sua variação para te indicarem o "tempo que vai fazer", seguindo a regra, se a pressão sobe então vem bom tempo, a pressão desce então vem mau tempo.

Ora este princípio funciona na maioria das vezes excepto nas situações em que estamos sobre a influência de um anticiclone que vai variando de pressão, estando a pressão umas vezes mais alta outras vezes mais baixa. 

Por exemplo, na minha estação registei *1032hPa  1028hPa  1029hPa  1027hPa* nas últimas 48 horas o que indica uma descida da pressão atmosférica, mas não necessariamente que venha chuva, pois esta variação foi feita à custa da variação do posicionamento do anticiclone ou da sua intensidade. 

Neste caso, este fim-de-semana, o que aconteceu foi uma variação da pressão no centro do anticiclone tendo diminuído a área da isobárica 1035hPa.

*Pressão atmosférica Ontem/Hoje*









Por tudo isto, penso que podes estar descansado pois a tua estação não terá em princípio nenhuma avaria 


.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jan 2008 às 09:44)

guilbor disse:


> Adquiri uma estação LaCrosse WS3600.
> No princípio, as previsões estavam correctas. Passados uns dias, começou a errar, como agora, que está a dar chuva há vários dias, embora esteja Sol.
> Já a desliguei e liguei várias vezes, sem sucesso.
> Como posso resolver este problema?



Caro Guilbor,

Realmente em relação a esse "problema", tal como o amigo Minho diz, não é problema.
Tb tenho uma WS3600, no que for preciso ajudar relativamente a outras duvidas que possam surgir, terei todo o gosto em ajudar.


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Jan 2008 às 21:25)

Minho disse:


> Sejas bem-vindo guilbor
> 
> A tua estação, como todas as outras, baseiam-se na pressão atmosférica e a sua variação para te indicarem o "tempo que vai fazer", seguindo a regra, se a pressão sobe então vem bom tempo, a pressão desce então vem mau tempo.
> 
> ...




Obrigado pela explicação.
Também tinha essa dúvida.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Out 2008 às 15:00)

Alguém conhece um transmissor de dados da estação para o PC, que seja compatível com este modelo. A LaCrosse tinha, mas penso que já não vende.
Queria mudar a estação de sitio, mas fica longe do PC.


----------

